# birds lost in the mail



## bigmalley (Dec 6, 2011)

I had birds shipped to me over 50Hrs ago and no one in the postal service can tell me where they are they were gauranteed dellivery for noon yesterday and not only are they not here but they cant be located ( by me or the usps).. there should be a shipping service strictly for live shipping!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Thats nothin, bbcdon shiped me a bird on a Monday and on the folowing Thursday the called and said it was returned to him and on Friday I got another call that it was here. And they wonder why they are giong broke. The bird was in great shape when it finily arrived.
Dave


----------



## FT33 (Jan 27, 2005)

I had the same exact thing happen to me. They could not locate the birds anywhere.... I had to make several phone calls to finally find out what happened to the birds. They eventually made it three days later. Have to tried calling the post office from where they were shipped and the post office where they were supposed to arrive at? I imagine its the same everywhere but when shipping birds from where I live there is a special phone number the postal service has here that I call and they handle everything that has to do with bird shipping. Try giving them a call. I am trying to remember the reason why my birds didn't make it on time..... from what I remember the USPS uses other shipping companies sometimes to ship the birds like DHL, Fedex etc... at least that's what I was told by them. So when my birds where shipped I dropped them off at the post office and they transferred them to one of those other shipping services... well it ended up that the plane they were supposed to go on something happened I don't remember what so the reason they couldn't locate them was because they were in between shipping services and since they never made it on the plane they were never scanned as leaving the USPS or being accepted by the other shipping service and that is why it took forever for someone to finally locate them. One thing that is for though who ever shipped the birds will get their money back since the birds didn't arrive at the guaranteed time.


----------



## bigmalley (Dec 6, 2011)

yea they told me that they scanned out and were put on a fed ex plane but nothing after that.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

My last 2 shipments,i received the birds 48 hrs later.They charge express,but don't deliver as stated.They know that they're the only ones that ship birds,so they're ripping us off when they don't deliver on time but still charge for it.Last time i spoke to a supervisor on their 800 number(the post office refused to refund the money),she told me to find a different shipper,her knowing well that they're the only ones that ship.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

bigmalley said:


> I had birds shipped to me over 50Hrs ago and no one in the postal service can tell me where they are they were gauranteed dellivery for noon yesterday and not only are they not here but they cant be located ( by me or the usps).. there should be a shipping service strictly for live shipping!


Contact the regional office with which you made the arrangements for a reservation, and see if they can help you. The people I work with are great, and they had sort centers from the midwest telling where the bird was, and when he was leaving their facility.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I shipped a bird and the Guaranteed Delivery was the 18th. the bird got to the address today and I went in the PO and got my shipping money refunded to me no questions asked.


----------



## red check 200 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Shipping Birds Through The Mail*

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## red check 200 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Shipping Birds Through The Mail*

You All Should Stop Complaining And Just Be Glad That The Post Office Is Willing To Ship Live Birds. If You Keep Beating On Them They Will Discontinue The Service All Together. Then We Will All Be Out Of Luck .. Just Remember This Is Life And Sh#t Happens . So Leave Well Enough Alone !!! Don't Be A Cry Baby!!!


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

HEY red check what your problem? people are putting their hard earn money at the post office to make a Delivery on some birds and they dont Deliver , worse yet the birds get lost and die with no food and water and dont forget the weather in some places. what the [email protected]@#, do you work for these people ? they have a right to complain, do you like to turn around and bent over and except what they give you? yes sh#t happen but you dont have to except the crap they give you, you paying these people for something they promise to Deliver, believe me if the post office decided not to Deliver animals anymore some other company will take over ,you know why ? because people will pay for it and other delivery service will love to make more money on the side , and they are not cry babies they are piss off customers!!!!


----------



## red check 200 (Jul 3, 2011)

Your Tone Is Totally Uncalled For . So Just Leave Well Enough Alone I Have Nothing More To Say.i Really Didn't Need The Vulgar Language .but I Guess It Made You Feel Better !!!such A Small Delight !!!!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

red check 200 said:


> Your Tone Is Totally Uncalled For . So Just Leave Well Enough Alone I Have Nothing More To Say.i Really Didn't Need The Vulgar Language .but I Guess It Made You Feel Better !!!such A Small Delight !!!!


So I guess that if you are paying for a service and it falls short of the guarantee, you are a crybaby eh? Let me guess, do you work for the PO?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

bigmalley said:


> I had birds shipped to me over 50Hrs ago and no one in the postal service can tell me where they are they were gauranteed dellivery for noon yesterday and not only are they not here but they cant be located ( by me or the usps).. there should be a shipping service strictly for live shipping!


DID you get a tracking number from the person that shipped the birds. If so you can check on line. If not call them Sometimes a person says they shipped and did not ship until a few days later had that happen befor. But allways got a tracking number that was the only way to go.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry people of the way i reacted but this guy i couldn't believe what came out of his mind , and what he posted , calling people cry babies when they have the right to be upset and complain about it , if we didn't complain when you pay for something and did not get what we pay for , next time they will do it again and again


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

re lee said:


> DID you get a tracking number from the person that shipped the birds. If so you can check on line. If not call them Sometimes a person says they shipped and did not ship until a few days later had that happen befor. But allways got a tracking number that was the only way to go.


Im the person that shipped the birds to him. From sending/recieving birds in the mail the past couple of years, I have learned a lot about the process. If there is not a direct route from point A to point B, they will try to put live animals on a more direct FedEX flight. I guess the intention is good, but as soon as they get turned over to Fedex, you will no longer get info when checking the tracking #. I think that Fedex cant scan a USPS package. Now, Fedex might give you a more direct route, but once it is turned over to them, be prepared for the delivery to be delayed by 2 days at least. I dont know why that is, but has been my experience.


----------



## bigmalley (Dec 6, 2011)

red check 200 said:


> You All Should Stop Complaining And Just Be Glad That The Post Office Is Willing To Ship Live Birds. If You Keep Beating On Them They Will Discontinue The Service All Together. Then We Will All Be Out Of Luck .. Just Remember This Is Life And Sh#t Happens . So Leave Well Enough Alone !!! Don't Be A Cry Baby!!!


From what i understand the post office is about to shut down anyway! where do you get off calling any one else a cry baby? they should take away the option for gauranteed shipping if they cant realy gaurantee any thing. they should also tell the customers if they are going to have to hand over your birds to another company. what are you red check some kinda disgruntled postal worker?


----------



## chiggerbait (Jun 26, 2008)

I received 6 birds yesterday, on time, 4 were dead. Guess what, the insurance does not cover live animals.

Chigger


----------



## bigmalley (Dec 6, 2011)

Red check you the one that showed up here with an attitude bro!! from what i understand the post office is already on its way out! (not saying im happy about it!) they Should change their phrasing from gauranteed to well do the best we can. im very greatful for the service the post office provides and im sure that only a small percentage of live animals that are shipped are ever actualy lost. on the other hand they should also tell you if they were going to use another company for part of the trip. there is a hole in their tracking system when they do this because the second shipping company has no association with the tracking number (like southtown said).


----------



## bigmalley (Dec 6, 2011)

the tracking number just hit says they were prcessed in Memphis at five yesterday, but that was not posted last night. glad to know they are found.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Poor Birds, They Must Be So Hungry And Thirsty


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

bigmalley said:


> there should be a shipping service strictly for live shipping!


I can appreciate your concern about the welfare and safety of your lost birds as this does unfortunately happen from time to time. 

Can I assuming that you have the tracking number for the live USPS approved box? To find the tracking number it looks something like this EU*************US and can be found on the mailing label and receipt. 

Go down to your local USPS and ask to speak to the Post Master on duty and let him/her know the situation. I’ve had to do this from time to time here in Washington DC and it has helped immensely when I’ve had to do this.

Secondly, call the shipping and receiving department at your local airport. Most USPS live animal boxes are shipped by airlines and it may be at the airport unclaimed. This has happened to me.

Lastly, make sure should you ever ship or buy birds again make sure:

1.	you/the shipper use an approved USPS Live Animal box
2.	Record the tracking number
3.	Clearly write the shippers and receivers phone number on the label
4.	Email the receiver that the bird has been shipped and to expect it

Click here to watch a short Youtube video that I did a bit ago on the proper way to mail birds through the USPS.

Just before Thanksgiving this year I purchased a bird online and the seller mailed it the Monday of Thanksgiving without informing me. The Thanksgiving holiday went by and the following Monday I called the seller and asked when he was going to mail my bird and he told me he did a week ago. My heart sank and I immediately went to my Post Office and there was my bird. She had been sitting there for a week without food or water. I asked why the Post Office didn’t notify me she was here or try to deliver her they told me since I also come and get them they thought I would come at any time and get her! WOW. Long story short she lived and looked like a million bucks coming out of the box after not having eaten or drank in 7 days.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Lavender Hill Lofts said:


> I can appreciate your concern about the welfare and safety of your lost birds as this does unfortunately happen from time to time.
> 
> Can I assuming that you have the tracking number for the live USPS approved box? To find the tracking number it looks something like this EU*************US and can be found on the mailing label and receipt.
> 
> ...


The entire process was followed correctly on my end (the sender) and Big Malley has probably made a hundred calls on his end. The birds were shipped on Tuesday, and now we are looking at Saturday before they reach their destination........I HOPE!!!


----------



## bigmalley (Dec 6, 2011)

yea i spoke to the corprate office and they said they were researching the issue.then they gave me a number to the consumer affairs dept. and told me they are closed and will re open on monday. then they give me the number to my local post office and told me they would get back to me (if) they find out anything.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i just really hope they are all alive.. i now they tired and hungry. i had a baby shipped to me before. took some time to get her.
If i ever end up shipping birds.. i would never send them off without whole bunch of seed in the box..
i just hope they all make it.


----------



## mncanary (Jul 15, 2011)

There _are_ other ways to ship birds. Delta Pet First (as in Delta Airlines) has worked well for me with other animals. $75 minimum. Frequently if the shipper gets to the airport in the morning, the receiver will get them the same day. 

This is from their website:

Delta Pet First is designed to address the special needs of all warm-blooded animals shipped without their owner.​
http://www.delta.com/planning_reser...avel_information/pet_travel_options/index.jsp

As for earlier posts, I don't think that Post Office employees are trying to kill birds and cheat you of your money. We don't know the failure rate for birds shipped via the USPS. It might be a tiny percentage. Things do sometimes go wrong, even in the best system. Maybe it would be worthwhile to consider the second side to these stories.

Dave


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

mncanary said:


> There _are_ other ways to ship birds. Delta Pet First (as in Delta Airlines) has worked well for me with other animals. $75 minimum. Frequently if the shipper gets to the airport in the morning, the receiver will get them the same day.
> 
> This is from their website:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have had birds flown to me through Continental. They put them on the plane that morning and they arrived that evening, safe and sound. It doesn't really cost all that much more, and it's much safer.


----------



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

did you get the birds , if not i have couple breed down from gfl , that i would give , if u lost them . just let me know what ur misssing ,


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jamax99 said:


> did you get the birds , if not i have couple breed down from gfl , that i would give , if u lost them . just let me know what ur misssing ,



That's very nice of you. I hope he gets them though. Poor birds.


----------



## bigmalley (Dec 6, 2011)

They made it! all four look great ( alittle nervous and hungry but ok) thanks for all of the input and offers guys. so relieved.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Wouldn't be a bad idea to treat them for canker. It's very possible that the stress of what they have been though can bring on a canker infection. *At the least, they will need therapy, after their ordeal!*


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Charis said:


> Wouldn't be a bad idea to treat them for canker. It's very possible that the stress of what they have been though can bring on a canker infection. *At the least, they will need therapy, after their ordeal!*


LOL, *I* would need therapy after that ordeal


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm glad you got them and they are okay. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Charis said:


> Wouldn't be a bad idea to treat them for canker. It's very possible that the stress of what they have been though can bring on a canker infection. *At the least, they will need therapy, after their ordeal!*


GOOD DEAL!!!! I agree with canker treatment but give them some electrolytes first.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

That`s great news...Sure glad they are OK.....Keep an eye on their droppings...They will be louzy for a day or two...But once they are eating well,the poops should look normal..If not,treat as suggested above..Or give 4 in 1 meds,for a few days....Good Luck...Alamo


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

bigmalley said:


> They made it! all four look great ( alittle nervous and hungry but ok) thanks for all of the input and offers guys. so relieved.


Thats great! Good news!


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

It is still possible to ship birds with the airlines as live cargo. Yes, it does cost more but if your spending a good deal of money for them why not splurge and have them sent them first class? I'm glad you birds arrived safe and sound. I've had lots of birds "vanish" for a while with the post office too. I think overall they do a good job but every once in a while someone drops the ball on a shipment.


----------



## red check 200 (Jul 3, 2011)

Great I am glad to see they made it. They should be fine ,just think of the wild birds that sit through a 3 to 4 day blizzard, no food ,no water and they still do fine. Anyway good luck with them.... Like I said before Sh#t happens..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> LOL, *I* would need therapy after that ordeal


know of any pigeon Psychologist?...lol..


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

akbird said:


> It is still possible to ship birds with the airlines as live cargo. Yes, it does cost more but if your spending a good deal of money for them why not splurge and have them sent them first class? I'm glad you birds arrived safe and sound. I've had lots of birds "vanish" for a while with the post office too. I think overall they do a good job but every once in a while someone drops the ball on a shipment.


yes, people do ship them on airplanes. I know that's how zoos transfer birds all the time.

also, a lot of breeders of more expensive species do that:

http://www.mousebirds.com/shipping-info.html


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

This was on one of the boxes of birds that I got in the mail.....I guess at least they are getting some attention while they are in transit.


----------



## bigmalley (Dec 6, 2011)

lolthats great


----------

